# SONICblue Launches ReplayTV 5000 Series



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

SONICblue launched its ReplayTV 5000 personal video recorder (PVR) series, the next generation of the company's ReplayTV product line.

SONICblue's ReplayTV 5000 series consists of several models offering a variety of recording capacities and features. The ReplayTV 5040 ($299.99 plus a $50.00 rebate for an after rebate price of $249.99), 5080 ($399.99 plus a $50.00 rebate for an after rebate price of $349.99), 5160 ($499.99 plus a $50.00 rebate for an after rebate price of $449.99) and 5320 ($899.99) models offer 40, 80, 160 and 320-hour storage capacities. The ReplayTV 5040, 5080 and 5160 are available now and the 5320 will be available in early 2003 in retail outlets nationwide.

Some of the 5000 series features, include: Commercial Advance (choose to playback recorded shows without commercial), Send Shows (send video to friends and family who own ReplayTV 4000, 4500 or 5000 units over the Internet with broadband connectivity), MyReplayTV (program your ReplayTV while away from home) and much more.

In addition, consumers must choose either a $9.95 monthly fee or a one-time service activation fee of $250 for each new ReplayTV 5000 product purchased. All ReplayTV 5000 models are compatible with cable, satellite and antenna programming feeds.

Independent retailers who are interested in selling SONICblue products, including the widely popular ReplayTV PVRs, visit www.sonicblue.com for more information.

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

So what exactly _are_ the differences between the 4, 4.5 and 5k units?

I think the 4k units still had the guide subscription cost built in, whil the 4.5 and 5k have separate charges for guide data.

But are there other differences? Hardware? Software?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Hardware is brand new.
New (better) Remote.

One report says the 5000 is running a little slugish compared to the 4K


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

I still gotta wonder about the business plan of charging monthly or a "lifetime" fee just to use the box. I believe that's what has held back the majority of people from adopting this technology. It seems to me to be a real slap in the face to fork over $450.00 for the box and then have to pay $10.00/month forever or another $250.00 for lifetime service. VCR's pretty much do the same thing and you only pay once.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

VCR's RECORD, yes..

But the PVR provides an integrated EPG, make smart decisions on what you might like, etc...


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

The "New (better) Remote" is an exact clone and rip-off of the Sony TiVo remote control. I couldn't believe it the first time I saw it. If I was Sony, I'd sue SONICblue over stealing the design.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well considering SONICblue has stock price trouble, Sony might not even have to worry about them for long...

http://www.forbes.com/technology/newswire/2002/10/10/rtr748048.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

The 5000 series has added usb support so you can incorporate it into a wireless network.

In addition, they have added composite outputs.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I understand the subscription fee is a issue for some. But people need to realize its a service that vastly improves useability.

While not a precise analogy, I'd liken it to a car purchase--you still have to add gas and maintenance costs even after you paid thousands of dollars for the machine. I can pay for a bike once, and not need gas or oil changes, but I'd say that's an inferior solution compared to the automobile.

So if you don't want to pay for guide data, go peddle your VCR some more. I'll be cruising the TV highway at 70 MPH. And with dual tuners, there's hardly ever a traffic jam!


----------

